# New York's WCBS?



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

or WUSA 9 from Washington.
This station have not logo bugs? and promotion on their programing?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm following ...

Are you watching SD or HD? I have WCBS-2 HD on and see the eye logo and there are bumpers for local news, etc.


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

ok, !, is SD, on JetBlue Inflight tv. @9:00am E/T. i dont remember what showing i see. a Judge program or a Dr. about surgery. but never see the bugs and never see anything in the commercial, exept promotions. i search for internet for which station is in CBS on jetBlue and i found New York WCBS, but not confirm.

ok the CW is from Washington DC50. but the FOX is FOX 5. (and search in lyngsat the fox from washing is the same number like FOX 5 New york.


----------

